# Patricia Wexler AcnoStat....any users here?



## more_please (Jan 4, 2006)

I saw that bath and body works now has the acnostat face wash and moistuizer by Patricia Wexler. Does/Has anyone used this stuff? I'm curious, but the lotion is $40, so I wanna hear from you hotties first


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 22, 2007)

i work there. It really works. I dont use it personally, but i see people who swear by it and they really like it. I dont have a problem with ance so i couldnt tell you from personal experince. I use her regular anti-aging but im 20 so .....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. it makes yoru skin look nice though. Everything from any BBW is 100% gaurantee so feel free to try it out.


----------

